# dell e5400 laptop flashing blue light "A" in lock



## harishlodha (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi, 
My dell e5400 laptop is not booting up. after pressing power key, a blue light will flash for a second or two and then a blue light displaying "A" in lock will start flashing for 15 seconds.

can anyone tell what does this flashing keyboard light means


----------



## HarishAtDell (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi harishlodha,

Do you get any beeps from the computer? Kindly Remove the Battery, the AC Adapter and any other devices connected to the system. Press and hold the power button continuously for 30 seconds to release the Flea Power and then try to switch on the system with the battery and adapter connected. 

Also try reseating the RAM if the issue persists. Follow the instructions mentioned in the below link.

ftp://ftp.dell.com/Manuals/all-products/esuprt_laptop/esuprt_latitude_laptop/latitude-e5400_Service%20Manual_en-us.pdf


----------

